# Top Ten Webdesign Mistakes of 2005



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

From one of the useability experts:
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/designmistakes.html

Some good tips here for people that are designing t-shirt ecommerce sites (especially 2,3,8, and 10).

Here's the top 10 list, visit the website for explaination of each issue:



useit.com said:


> Legibility Problems
> Non-Standard Links
> Flash
> Content That's Not Written for the Web
> ...


The full article is here:
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/designmistakes.html


----------



## sarafina (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for the list. Very useful.


----------

